# A Man in uniform <swoon>



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance is going to be putting out flames for Halloween. 

*Nothing like a Man in uniform.*


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, bestill my heart


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

He doesn't look very happy


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

what a little stunner!!
xxx


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG so cute!!!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

just had a little argument with my daughter and that made me smile. thanks I needed that


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Awwwwww!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

msmadison said:


> oh, bestill my heart


Emily, he makes mine skip beats all day long. :love7: Thank you! 



Rosiesmum said:


> He doesn't look very happy


Barb, he didn't like being on that cabinet. It scares them to be up so high. But I promise you he was only there for no more than one minute. And I was right there in front of him to provide his safety.  He did think he was quite handsome in his Fireman suit though. :wink:



Lou_lou said:


> what a little stunner!!
> xxx


Thank you Lou Lou! 



dmccaughan said:


> OMG so cute!!!


Thank you Dustin! 



toby'smom said:


> just had a little argument with my daughter and that made me smile. thanks I needed that


You're very welcome, and thank you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia said:


> Awwwwww!!!!!


Thank you Gia!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

what a cutie, very sweet


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

TLI said:


> Barb, he didn't like being on that cabinet. It scares them to be up so high. But I promise you he was only there for no more than one minute. And I was right there in front of him to provide his safety.  He did think he was quite handsome in his Fireman suit though. :wink:


Then why put him through being up there for even a short period of time?

Is it really worth it just to post pictures a frightened looking dog in fancy dress. By your own "admission" he wasn't happy 

You might have been happy he was safe...he obviously wasn't. You can tell that by his face.

Sad.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh he is to cute! what a great costume


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Chloe* said:


> what a cutie, very sweet


Thank you Chloe! 



Rosiesmum said:


> Then why put him through being up there for even a short period of time?
> 
> Is it really worth it just to post pictures a frightened looking dog in fancy dress. By your own "admission" he wasn't happy
> 
> ...


There are times that we fear things when we are not in danger. I would never put my pups in even 1 ounce of harms way. He doesn't like his picture taken much either, and will give you that look just because he see's the camera. He is clearly in no harm, but he just doesn't like it. I can reinforce his fears, but it would only make them worse, and define his apprehensions. He also gives me that look when I bathe him, but he still has to have baths. 

Please don't turn this thread into a debate. That wasn't it's purpose.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> Oh he is to cute! what a great costume


Thank you Adrienne!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Rosiesmum said:


> Then why put him through being up there for even a short period of time?
> 
> Is it really worth it just to post pictures a frightened looking dog in fancy dress. By your own "admission" he wasn't happy
> 
> ...


If you want to say something personal can you please take it to PM


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

TLI said:


> He also gives me that look when I bathe him, but he still has to have baths.
> Please don't turn this thread into a debate. That wasn't it's purpose.


He may have to have a bath, but he doesn't need to be sat up on a dresser (*that as you. yourself say, frightens him*) while wearing fancy dress, just to take a picture to post on here...

No debate, I just find it sad to look at.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ring ring,!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Well if that isn't the cutest firefighter I've ever seen!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> He may have to have a bath, but he doesn't need to be sat up on a dresser (*that as you. yourself say, frightens him*) while wearing fancy dress, just to take a picture to post on here...
> 
> No debate, I just find it sad to look at.


Barb, you have been told this numerous times. When you go into a thread where something doesn't suit your fancy, and going on about how you feel the pup is being harmed/mistreated in some way is uncalled for. Even your first post was uncalled for, but I tried to be nice as I always do, which you clearly don't deserve. Your nonsense gets so tiring. 

If you don't want to see something, or it bothers you when you do, just SKIP the thread!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> ring ring,!!!


:lol: :lol: 



Kristin said:


> Well if that isn't the cutest firefighter I've ever seen!


Thank you Kristin!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

TLI said:


> Barb, you have been told this numerous times. When you go into a thread where something doesn't suit your fancy, and going on about how you feel the pup is being harmed/mistreated in some way is uncalled for. Even your first post was uncalled for, but I tried to be nice as I always do, which you clearly don't deserve. Your nonsense gets so tiring.
> 
> If you don't want to see something, or it bothers you when you do, just SKIP the thread!


I'm not going to argue with you theresa...We simply have different ways of treating and respecting our dogs...maybe it is a culture thing, I'm not sure..

It's not about suiting "my fancy" more about treating our dogs with dignity and respect...I understand we differ on that.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww... Chance looks adorable!! I love his little fireman costume! Teresa he is such a doll! 

Rosiesmum a culture thing??? What exactly is that supposed to mean??


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> I'm not going to argue with you theresa...We simply have different ways of treating and respecting our dogs...maybe it is a culture thing, I'm not sure..
> 
> It's not about suiting "my fancy" more about treating our dogs with dignity and respect...I understand we differ on that.


So just let it rest and quit hoggin' my thread with this BS! You would argue with a D*** stump for Christ's sake. If it's not your way, it's no way. Well guess what, the World doesn't bounce like that. So stop carrying on with me, and other's every time you don't agree, then say you aren't going to argue. That is in fact what you are doing, or trying to do. If you want to state your point, then state it, and MOVE ON! 

And yes, it would be considered "suiting your fancy." If not, then everyone would share your view. We all have our fancies. But insinuating someone is mis-treating their pup by taking a picture of them is down right absurd! 

If you want to keep this up, move it to PM's like you were asked too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Awww... Chance looks adorable!! I love his little fireman costume! Teresa he is such a doll!
> 
> Rosiesmum a culture thing??? What exactly is that supposed to mean??


Thank you Lisa! 

I assume she means "Americans" don't respect their pups if they don't "like" everything we do, even when causing no harm. I can say that if I were a dog, not to brag, but I'd hope that I'd find a home such as my pups have. 

And before this gets out of hand, I hope someone stops her.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

please no more bickering - as i have said if you want to say something personal please pm that person or if you dont agree with something you can quite easily use the ignore feature - unfortunately we dont all have the same opinions and ideals in life, the next time i have to say something on this thread will be to lock it


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

T, he is adorable!!!! Please keep posting pictures - they make my day


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

mine, too  Such a cutie


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

T!!! great pics!!!!!!!!!!! , he looks super cute!!! i love him so much!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh T, cutest thing I've ever seen in my life.

Nope sorry, I don't see any mistreating at your house. Your dogs are loved and pampered and adored and just because one person on this forum doesn't like it, we all love it and look forward to all of your pictures.

Don't ever stop posting your gorgeous pics of your angels. Respect and dignity are about caring for your animals the way that you do honey.

By the way, my pups hate getting their nails clipped and it scares them but I surely still do it for them. That's the way the ball rolls.

If I was offended by your pics, I surely just wouldn't have a look, makes perfect sense doesn't it???


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

if i was to come back as a chi, i would love you to be my mama, i would be so spoiled, i would have the bestest care, beautiful beds,clothes to die for and love.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Me too! If I came back as a chi could I live with you Teresa? Lol! 
If only every pet was as pampered and clearly LOVED as your precious babies.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

t you are one of the best chi mommas on this forum and we all know you love all your dogs and would never put them in 1ounce of harms way 
some people are so judgmental of others and just down right nasty wish they would just p*** right off of other peples threadsif they dont like these kind of threads why on earth do they insist on looking at them when the thread title is obvious 

you are a brilliant dog owner hunni xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Chloe* said:


> please no more bickering - as i have said if you want to say something personal please pm that person or if you dont agree with something you can quite easily use the ignore feature - unfortunately we dont all have the same opinions and ideals in life, the next time i have to say something on this thread will be to lock it


With all due respect, and I mean no rudeness at all, but this will never stop as long as Barb is allowed to continue her havoc wherever she chooses. It's okay to have differences of opinions, just not in someone's thread where her opinion wasn't asked, and clearly not a thread for what she said. It is only fair that the people she attacks be allowed to defend themselves. I always try to be respectful about it. I'm not trying to tell you how to do your job here, and I appreciate the board as a whole, and everyone behind the scenes, but your post above should be directed to Barb. I can absolutely put her on ignore, but that isn't going to stop her. This is by far her first offense. I have yet to use the ignore feature on her simply because I always give her more benefit of the doubt than she deserves. With that said, I'm sorry if I said anything inappropriate. I never want to make your job here harder. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Nicely said Teresa.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Perfectly said Teresa!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I wasn't aware that 'over-medicated' constituted a 'culture'


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> T, he is adorable!!!! Please keep posting pictures - they make my day





msmadison said:


> mine, too  Such a cutie





pinkglitterybunny said:


> T!!! great pics!!!!!!!!!!! , he looks super cute!!! i love him so much!!!! xxxxxxx





rcj1095 said:


> Oh T, cutest thing I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Nope sorry, I don't see any mistreating at your house. Your dogs are loved and pampered and adored and just because one person on this forum doesn't like it, we all love it and look forward to all of your pictures.
> 
> ...





amandagalway said:


> if i was to come back as a chi, i would love you to be my mama, i would be so spoiled, i would have the bestest care, beautiful beds,clothes to die for and love.





*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Me too! If I came back as a chi could I live with you Teresa? Lol!
> If only every pet was as pampered and clearly LOVED as your precious babies.





~*Mandy*~ said:


> t you are one of the best chi mommas on this forum and we all know you love all your dogs and would never put them in 1ounce of harms way
> some people are so judgmental of others and just down right nasty wish they would just p*** right off of other peples threadsif they dont like these kind of threads why on earth do they insist on looking at them when the thread title is obvious
> 
> you are a brilliant dog owner hunni xxx





*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Nicely said Teresa.


Tricia, Emily, Leah, Robin, Amanda, Lisa & Mandy, thank you all for your kind, sweet comments. They are all very much appreciated. :daisy: I also appreciate your support. (((((Hugs))))) Love you all!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

alan you are fabulous lol x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Perfectly said Teresa!!!





jazzman said:


> I wasn't aware that 'over-medicated' constituted a 'culture'


(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

You all know that I dont dress Rocky at all but I would never post anything hurtful or disrespectful about someone chi that it dressed up. It it the owner choice!!

T you clearly love your chis and are a great chi mummy! Chance is a cutie!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

T - just so you don't feel bad, here's a really unhappy dog in a sweater LOL And no, I'm not a bad mommy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> You all know that I dont dress Rocky at all but I would never post anything hurtful or disrespectful about someone chi that it dressed up. It it the owner choice!!
> 
> T you clearly love your chis and are a great chi mummy! Chance is a cutie!


Thank you Lynda! 



*Tricia* said:


> T - just so you don't feel bad, here's a really unhappy dog in a sweater LOL And no, I'm not a bad mommy!


Okay, that made me laugh out loud! :lol: :lol: She looks quite ticked off at you! What a doll!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

oh tricia, i am laughing so hard right now i feel sick to my stomach. that is the funniest pic i've ever seen. yea, you're a great mom, the best. Holly's been to the vet fifty time in two weeks for anal gland problems. Just goes to show you even good mom's like to have fun with their pups.

T, we love you to pieces and we will always be here for you no matter what!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> oh tricia, i am laughing so hard right now i feel sick to my stomach. that is the funniest pic i've ever seen. yea, you're a great mom, the best. Holly's been to the vet fifty time in two weeks for anal gland problems. Just goes to show you even good mom's like to have fun with their pups.
> 
> T, we love you to pieces and we will always be here for you no matter what!!!


Thank you Robin! I love you guys as well. I'm fine, really. My life doesn't skip a beat from Barb's opinions. :wink: I will continue to dress (torture, lol) them for a minute or two in their cute little outfits long enough to get a pic. And I bet they just hate me when it's cold outside and they "have" to wear their sweaters. :lol: Their life is so darn tough! :lol: :lol: I should be arrested!!!

He was actually quite proud of his uniform. He just wasn't sure about being on that cabinet. He was in no harm whatsoever, though. Reinforcing their fears only make them worse. It would be a different story if I put him up there and walked off. But anyone that knows me knows that I would never, ever, do anything that would hurt a hair on their body. My friend told me the other day, "Teresa, those pups are more guarded than the President!" That's probably true.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T - oh my gosh, could he be any cuter?! That is darling!!!!!! I think he's just a doll. Cutest little fireman I've ever seen. 

I'm a bad mom T.... I dress up Brody sometimes. And this is what he thinks about it ....


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dressing dogs ( Not just Chihuahuas) like lil dollies (generalising) does seem to be a phenomena courtesy of Paris Hilton that has crossed the Atlantic. Certainly 10 years or so ago it was not common!!!

So, yes, it probably is a cultural thing in many ways...

x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> T - oh my gosh, could he be any cuter?! That is darling!!!!!! I think he's just a doll. Cutest little fireman I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm a bad mom T.... I dress up Brody sometimes. And this is what he thinks about it ....


Thank you Tracy! 

:lol: I think we better start the "bad Mama pup dressing club." :lol: 

Brody may look mad, but he sure looks cute!  I bet he got over it too, didn't he!?! :lol:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh why dont you just give up womannnnnn arghhhhhhh for gods sake


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

barbra cartland used to dress her lil cuties x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> barbra cartland used to dress her lil cuties x


Enough said :lol:

She also used to wear a pink wig...

x


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Paris Hilton certainly didn't invent doggy clothes ROFL In fact, my dogs were wearing sweaters and rain coats long before she ever came on the scene!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

tracey i love that coat, brody looks so snug,im sorry i didnt get into the import of dog clothes , id be making a fortune, its the capitolist in me, il just be content on crocheting sweaters for you all and waitng for you to put your pics up


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

didnt she look fabulous, i think so too  x


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Tricia* said:


> Paris Hilton certainly didn't invent doggy clothes ROFL In fact, my dogs were wearing sweaters and rain coats long before she ever came on the scene!


Okay you can be the new..or old Paris!!

Only joking sweetie...hugs xxx


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG T i love firemen *wink wink* but Chance has got to be the cutest one around!!
Thanks for sharing and never stop posting pics of your sweet babies i love them all to bits!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Paris Hilton is a dippy, do nothing, knows nothing , air head
using up space , what she does is meaningless and worthless....
as for her treatment of animals she is a nothing more than a
piece of crap in my book. 

Now as for you TLI, I think you are a great chi mommy and 
I know without any doubt you are a sincere animal lover at heart,
who not only babies her pets but loves them with all her heart. 
Anyone who can't see that can't, see beyond their own selves. 
I love seeing the pics of all your dogs and by the way you talk
about them,treat them and spoil them it is obvious 
they are your kids and a part of your heart in every sense
of the words.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

alan you are mad!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

pmsl hahaha


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

jazzman said:


>


This isn't appropriate on a board that welcomes young people...Have reported it.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lol "PMSL" LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OH Alan, you bad bad boy. LOL. I think I'll report you as well. He.He.He. I think youngsters shouldn't see most of the things posted by rude people either so I wouldn't lose sleep over it. LOL. He.He.He.Ha.Ha.Ha.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

please get a sense of humour!!!!!
alan im still laughing, thanks for that!!!!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I was called Paris Hilton and old, think I'll report too PMSL


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> I was called Paris Hilton and old, think I'll report too PMSL


for being called paris hilton or old!!lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

oooooh Dahlia loves men in uniforms....
she wants to ask him out!! LOL.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

He.He.He.Ha.Ha.Ha. Defintely both Amanda, funny as heck. I just reported you by the way. ROFL.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Amanda - I reported you for not getting that messenger service downloaded LOL


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

im gonna report you all for reporting pmsl


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love firemen! Chance is so stinking cute! Great pics T!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Chance is adorable in that costume!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh T he looks adorable. that is the cutest costume I have ever seen.
I think you are a brilliant chi mum and I can see from all your pictures that they mean the world to you xxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Too cute!! love that costume.
He is one handsome firefighter! lol x


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I smell smoke! You should send that gorgeous fireman over here to make sure that we're all safe. He's too darn cute!! Is he in one of those calendars? What month is he?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

This forum is for people that love their chihuahuas in every way.
They lavish time,love,money,attention as if they were our children.
Who are you to tell us how to raise our chi kids??
How dare you attack one of the most sincere people on here!
the rest fo the members will not put up with this constant negativity!!
This is a social club for chi dressing chi lovers and if you cant handle that goe somewhere else!!! We are tired of the management showing favoritism towards you
because they cant do their job!! The forum states that has to be friendly and you are not!! Take your evil to some new age forum and leave the chi people alone!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This thread has been closed, action has been taken against any members who may have been involved and any further discussion of a closed thread may result in a temporary ban. 

We are not looking to blame or punish anyone, we apologise if you feel you have been treated unfairly but the sole purpose of any action taken against you is to defuse heated discussions quickly, regardless of whether we think you are in the right or wrong. Please keep discussions friendly and on topic and we hope you will continue to enjoy the forums.


----------

